# Old substrate to new tank...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I will soon be tearing down a 10gal with flourite and using that flourite as part of the substrate of a new 50 I will be setting up. My question is, what is the best way to do this? Do I use this 'old' substrate as is, mulm and all, as a bottom layer on the new tank? Do I mix it in with the new substrate? Do I use it in the top layer of the new tank? 

I am also going to be collecting mulm from my other 2 tanks and will be placing a thin layer of this on the bottom of the new tank as well. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would use the old flourite as the base layer over a dusting of peat. Then I would add any extra mulm you plan on using and cap it off with whatever substrate you are planning to use. I'm guessing more flourite?


----------

